# Power mac G5 BI-pro qui démarre...pas trop



## jeremac11 (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je commencerais cette requête par dire que ceux qui veulent en rire peuvent le faire, je comprendrais, même si moi ça m'arrange pas...

le problème : 
mon chien a pissé sur la face avant de mon power macG5 bi pro 1,8Ghz (2005), la projection de l'urine est passée au travers des trous et aspergé les composants situés juste derrière, un peu sur la carte mère, et surtout sur les barrettes et slots de ram. (j'en entends déjà qui rigolent). mon ordi était en veille complete à ce moment là. j'ai bien évidemment attendu que tout sèche, appuyé sur le bouton d'alim pour voir si il repartait, et il s'est coupé (jusqu'alors, la lumiere de veille fonctionnait). en essayant de le redémarrer, il part, allume la lumière, commence à lancer les ventilos et se coupe immédiatement, soit environ 3 secondes après l'allumage. j'ai exclu l'alim (je pense qu'il ne se lancerait pas du tout, et elle est situé à l'arrière), et reste en questionnement vis à vis : 
1 : de la ram ou des slots (mais je me dis qu'au moins il biperait pour signaler un problème en ce sens)
2 : de la carte mère ( mais là pour le coup je me dis aussi qu'il ne se lancerait même pas..)

j'ai nettoyé le tout, ram, et slots tant que je pouvais avec un chiffon sec, zappé la SMU (technique prise sur le site d'apple)... toujours rien. je me tourne donc vers vous pour savoir si quelqu'un, non pas a déjà rencontré ce problème (ceci dit, j'aurais l'air moins con), mais ce problème d'allumage, et si quelqu'un à une idée de ce que ça peut être. 

d'avance merci pour vos réponses, 
jeremac

ps : avis aux modos, ceci est véridique, je m'amuserais pas à poster des conneries pareilles, et je suis vraiment, vraiment dans la m.....


----------



## iMacounet (12 Mars 2010)

mon powermac G5 avec carte mere hs s'allumait parfaitement bien.

Rècupère ton hdd et branche le en externe sur un autre mac si tu as !

j'ai pas rigolé à la lecture du sujet.


----------

